# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  mail.ru-агент

## Jolly Rojer

Уважаемые коллеги, столкнулся с такой проблемой; народ работающий в нашей организации начал выпрашивать у начальства майлру агент. Дескать так удобней работать с почтой ну и соответственно (общатся... хотя аська есть у каждого...) Директор человек достаточно добрый и лояльный,"раз юзверю необходимо то надо делать!" На регистрацию почты да и на новое железо(имеется в виду свой почтовый сервер), ну и естественно дополнительный трафик  деньги тратить ему жаль якобы Москва за каждую копейку в управленье отчитывается!Ну естественно начали общатся с директором,начальником службы информационной безопасности, на тему нужно ли это вообще и проблемы нарушенья безопасности (передача инфы на сторону конкурентам) файлы майл ру агент передавать умеет. У службы безопасности стоит сервачек который все сообщенья, посещенья перехватывает.Стоит банальный снифер который все пишет есть фильтры по ключевым словам фразам и типам файлов которые реагируют достаточно быстро, чтоб предотвратить передачу инфы на сторону... Но вот как начали тестить агента и не смогли найти к нему подхода...ни сообщенья ни файлы не перехватываются. Шеф дал месяц на исправленье ситуации!
(В договоре с каждым сотрудником фирмы есть отдельный пункт что весь входящий и исходящий трафик является собственностью компании. Использованье входящих и исходящих трафиков в личных целях запрещены! Это конечно нарушается но особо не карается... Под этим пунктом подписывался каждый человек при приеме на работу)
Выручайте коллеги.
Можно в личку чтоб не выкладывать на всеобщее обозренье!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

По моему, не так давно я видел похожую тему здесь  :Smiley: . И насколько мне помнится, никто ничего определенного не сказал. А если с мэйл.ру связаться? Не скажут?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> По моему, не так давно я видел похожую тему здесь . И насколько мне помнится, никто ничего определенного не сказал. А если с мэйл.ру связаться? Не скажут?


На сколько я помню это я описывал подобное, но темы конкретной не открывал. Просто не удалось отвертется от этого несчастного mailru агента, поэтому открыл тему...!

Хорошее предложенье я сам чето не допер от этого, но я мало уверен, что ответят потому, что задавал вопросы к support mail.ru, ответа жду по сей день... хотя сегодня отправлю им этот вопрос может ответят...может изменился у них подход!
В любом случае спасибо!

----------


## orvman

1. Ну вообще-то в настройках агента можно проставить настройку прокси сервера. А потом с той машины разбирать пакеты другим софтом. Хотя с другой стороны, сниффер и так должен всё перехватывать. Да и скорее всего данные шифруются в агенте, т.е в теле пакета. Если так, то вариантов нет. Только на локальной машине ставить что-то типа логгера клавиатуры. Хотя вообще это всё бред. Проще юзать не агента, а другой софт. И зачем он нужен. Если аська есть?
2. Есть еще вариант. В настройках агента - сообщения - архив - галка "сохранять сообщения в архиве". Соответственно проставить права на каталог, дабы юзер не удалил архив и т.д. Только здесь есть нюанс. Юзер с шаловливыми ручками (а уних они всегда такие) может сообщения не сохранять и убрать галку. Я не знаю в последних версиях поддерживает ли агент защиту своих настроек паролем - это был бы идеальный вариант. Если нет, то придется в довесок юзать другой софт. Например блокировка вскрытии окна по его названию и т.д. - встречал такой софт пару лет назад. Но главный недостаток - передачу инфы он не предотвратит, а только лишь будут сами логи. 
Других вариантов я не знаю.
Повторюсь - зачем нужен агент? Для общения в одном офисе? - на это и Винда есть со своим мессенджером...
В любом случае искать нужно другой софт. Типа клиент - сервер - внешняя сеть - клиент. И на сервере это дело вылизывать.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Проще юзать не агента, а другой софт. И зачем он нужен. Если аська есть?


Абсолютно согласен! Я тоже не вижу смысла его ставить аськи вполне достаточно! Но дело видетели достаточно деликатное  :lol:  секретарша на столько мила и чертовски эффектна... короче любимое созданье директора! Но капризная как черт знает кто и редкостная "С..а" ... короче он потокает все ее капризам... если бы, кто другой эту идею с агентом предложил скорей всего на это бы даже и не среагировали. Короче говоря ей надо ... и пипец! Все доводы написанные нами не признаются!

----------


## RobinFood

> Ну естественно начали общатся с директором,начальником службы информационной безопасности, на тему нужно ли это вообще и проблемы нарушенья безопасности (передача инфы на сторону конкурентам) файлы майл ру агент передавать умеет.


А внутреннюю почту гонять через внешний сервер - с этим разве проблем по безопасности нет? Если и правда нет - то ставьте агента и не заморачивайтесь.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> А внутреннюю почту гонять через внешний сервер - с этим разве проблем по безопасности нет? Если и правда нет - то ставьте агента и не заморачивайтесь.


В том и дело что посылается через внешние сервера с этим проблем нет и вот по чему, файлы предоставляющие ценность практически не возможно передать через бесплатную почту! Так как объем этих файлов достаточно большой, а дробить на куски и отсылать письмо за письмом .... ну придется провести пару лет чтоб передать один файл не уходя с работы и не отходя от компа  :lol:  за это время файл успеет потерять ценность (возможность передачи по ftp заблокированы так же заблокирована возможность посещать эти сервера) На сколько мне известно объем предающихся файлов в агенте не лимитирован, поставил на передачу с другой стороны кнопочку нажали и к завтрашнему дню файл уйдет.

----------


## Muzzle

а что глаголит саппорт мэйла?  :Smiley:  мб просто сделать письменное обоснование о непригодности данного программного обеспечения в целях безопасности и предъявить дерекотору?

----------


## Shark

> Уважаемые коллеги, столкнулся с такой проблемой; народ работающий в нашей организации начал выпрашивать у начальства майлру агент. Дескать так удобней работать с почтой ну и соответственно (общатся... хотя аська есть у каждого...) Директор человек достаточно добрый и лояльный,"раз юзверю необходимо то надо делать!" На регистрацию почты да и на новое железо(имеется в виду свой почтовый сервер), ну и естественно дополнительный трафик  деньги тратить ему жаль якобы Москва за каждую копейку в управленье отчитывается!Ну естественно начали общатся с директором,начальником службы информационной безопасности, на тему нужно ли это вообще и проблемы нарушенья безопасности (передача инфы на сторону конкурентам) файлы майл ру агент передавать умеет. У службы безопасности стоит сервачек который все сообщенья, посещенья перехватывает.Стоит банальный снифер который все пишет есть фильтры по ключевым словам фразам и типам файлов которые реагируют достаточно быстро, чтоб предотвратить передачу инфы на сторону... Но вот как начали тестить агента и не смогли найти к нему подхода...ни сообщенья ни файлы не перехватываются. Шеф дал месяц на исправленье ситуации!
> (В договоре с каждым сотрудником фирмы есть отдельный пункт что весь входящий и исходящий трафик является собственностью компании. Использованье входящих и исходящих трафиков в личных целях запрещены! Это конечно нарушается но особо не карается... Под этим пунктом подписывался каждый человек при приеме на работу)
> Выручайте коллеги.
> Можно в личку чтоб не выкладывать на всеобщее обозренье!


Агент - программа с открытым протоколом. Думаю, имеет смысл воспользоваться этими Данными для расшифровки его сообщений.

Ссылка на документы по данному протоколу:
http://agent.mail.ru/protocol.html?S...F8%E5%ED%E8%E5

В частности, существует Формат Сообщений. Он и понадобится скорее всего!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

просто любопытно, изменилось ли что-нибудь с апреля месяца? или до сих пор не перехватывается?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> просто любопытно, изменилось ли что-нибудь с апреля месяца? или до сих пор не перехватывается?


В связи с отсутствием необходимого времени не стал греть голову доказал высшему руководству, что данный софт не нужен! И вполне достаточно ICQ, руководство вполне адекватно отреагировало забив тем самым на предмет вожделения нижестоящих подчиненных!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> В связи с отсутствием необходимого времени не стал греть голову доказал высшему руководству, что данный софт не нужен! И вполне достаточно ICQ, руководство вполне адекватно отреагировало забив тем самым на предмет вожделения нижестоящих подчиненных!


понятно.

----------

